# Help!!



## GerD25 (May 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, I would really appreciate if anyone can help... both myself and my OH are considering applying to work in Canada... my husband is a 36 year carpenter and I am 35 years old, I am currently doing my CAP 2 exams with ACA here in Ireland and working full time. For my husband finding work here in Ireland is proving very difficult and now think it is time to move so that we can provide a better life for us and our two boys aged 10 & 5.... Can anyone advise what is the best steps we should take to get visa and a job in Canada.... we want to get as much information as possible as we have our two boys to consider e.g. good areas to live, schools.. 
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

•7215 Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades - is on the skills list. so thats a head start if it relevant to your husband.

Here is a couple of recent threads about carpenters moving to canada

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...e-family-move-canada.html?highlight=carpenter
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...rience-moving-canada.html?highlight=carpenter


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

belcher said:


> •7215 Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades - is on the skills list. so thats a head start if it relevant to your husband.
> 
> Here is a couple of recent threads about carpenters moving to canada
> 
> ...


As of May 8 the FSW program is closed as it has filled its 10,000 places for the year. In order to leverage the job being on the list, one would have to apply with a job offer before July 1 (unless the job appears on the list again for next year).


----------



## GerD25 (May 19, 2012)

Thank you G-Mo... 

It is really early days yet.. we were looking at Edmonton in Alberta as we know someone out there already that may be able to help my husband with work and some advice...

Has anyone moved to Edmonton and can they advise if this is a good area to go with Children and where is the best places to look for a house with good schools.. prob in the suburbs.. Also does anyone know if it better to sent children to private schools or or can the public schools be just as good as it seems to be quite expensive to go down the private route.


----------



## akrandc (Sep 28, 2012)

*hi ger*

did you ever make the move to canada or is it still a work in progress?


----------



## GerD25 (May 19, 2012)

akrandc said:


> did you ever make the move to canada or is it still a work in progress?


Hi,
Yes we made the move.. my husband received a job offer on a LMO in Edmonton, AB and he moved over in June then my kids and I moved over at the end of August. I think it was the best decision we have ever made as we can see the prospect of a better future, unfortunately it was not the case at home in Ireland... Our children started school in September and they have totally settled with ease to life here... I still have to try and sort out a working visa as I could only get a holiday visa for the term my husband has his LMO... this is seemingly because the LMO he had received is not for a trade on "the list" this is being corrected and I am hoping it will then help me to get my working visa.
Have you moved here or do you intend to move???


----------



## akrandc (Sep 28, 2012)

GerD25 said:


> Hi,
> Yes we made the move.. my husband received a job offer on a LMO in Edmonton, AB and he moved over in June then my kids and I moved over at the end of August. I think it was the best decision we have ever made as we can see the prospect of a better future, unfortunately it was not the case at home in Ireland... Our children started school in September and they have totally settled with ease to life here... I still have to try and sort out a working visa as I could only get a holiday visa for the term my husband has his LMO... this is seemingly because the LMO he had received is not for a trade on "the list" this is being corrected and I am hoping it will then help me to get my working visa.
> Have you moved here or do you intend to move???


strongly thinking about it, things at home not just going the best....
although i am working im thinking of the better quality of life, that said im still trying to look through what wages and the tax system is like there, any help you can give would be appreciated...
happy to hear all is well with you there, its a big step to take...


----------



## Jay76 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Relocate*

Hi all we are a young couple with 2 kids 5 and 1 month old we are seriously looking at relocating to Canada ,Edmonton seems a popular choice. I'm a qualified chef and I have run my own Restaurant the last 3 years but unfortunately the last 6 months Ive been seriously hit by the current recession and I have lost all but everything I really want the opportunity to give my kids a better life than what's on offer here at the moment any information would be appreciated it's a major step for us but I feel it's the best thing to do. Thanks


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Ger.. My hubby going over soon and we are hoping to out out next year sometime I have 4 kids 7,4,2 & 5 months. What part did you move to? What are the people like and did you meet many other Irish people? Sorry fir questions it's just such a big new experience starting all over again kids prob find friends easier.. lol


----------



## GerD25 (May 19, 2012)

leitrimgal said:


> Hi Ger.. My hubby going over soon and we are hoping to out out next year sometime I have 4 kids 7,4,2 & 5 months. What part did you move to? What are the people like and did you meet many other Irish people? Sorry fir questions it's just such a big new experience starting all over again kids prob find friends easier.. lol


Hi Leitrimgirl, 
We moved to Edmonton NE, it is nice area close to all the shops, restaurants. I know some people that live in St Albert which is just outside Edmonton, it is like a town in the suburb.. it has all the facilities you need especially with children. I would not worry about your children at all, I have a 10 and just turned 6 year old and both are loving it here, they have settled so well into school and for anyone I know that moved here with children they all say the same. It does take abit longer for us mothers to settle I think especially when you don't know anyone but for me although I have only been here 6 weeks and don't know too many people yet I know that that will come with time and find that life quality is so much better here. once the children get envolved in activities outside of school etc you will meet other parents and I have yet to meet someone who has not been pleasant. My husband works with lots of Irish people and we have arranged to go out for me to meet their partners shortly which I am looking forward to (I have just only agreed to going out and have someone mind our children).
I can understand that you have so many questions, I was the very same. I can only say that I am very happy that we made the decision to move.. it is not easy leaving family and friends but I do think that there is so much more opportunity here especially for our children and the quality of life is completly different to home. 
Sorry for the book


----------

